# Oppty to get a Husqvarna 12527HV



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey folks,

I don't know much about Husqvarna snowblowers, but have respect for their chainsaws. 

I have the opportunity to get a well maintained 2011 12527HV $750/best offer. Would this be considered a good price? How well do these snowblowers perform?

Thanks!


----------

